# Slings legal in places?



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I want to find out where slingshots are legal to fire.

I was looking up if they were legal in my area of Canada and TECHNICALLY, it's illegal to 'discharge a weapon' in the city limits, including parks, which includes bows and slingshots.

However, I have a bunch of friends who shoot their bows (including me) and I shoot my sling in the backyard.

I suspect this akin to the 'idiot knife law' where if you have a folding or fixed blade and you wave it around like an idiot, you'd be in trouble, otherwise, it's just a tool in your pocket. It's also why I usually carry a multitool instead of just a folder.

Anyways, just wanted to created a thread so people can chime in with their experiences or knowledge.

In the mean time, I'll keep on shooting my sauce can lid in the backyard.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I believe it's okay to shoot SS in your own property. I can only go as far as 20 paces in my backyard........but the cold weather is coming, so I'll have to shoot indoors again.

I'm not sure about the law for bows.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Most of these bans are municipal regulations, rather than criminal code matters. As such, enforcement is largely complaint driven. So if your neighbors do not complain, you are probably safe enough. Just be sure you have a really safe setup, not shooting toward your neighbors kids or pets, etc. If at all possible, shoot out of sight of your neighbors.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Always shoot out of sight to avoid problems. People seem to think a sling shot means your shooting birds or animals.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I lived in Orange County Calif. for 25 years their it's illegal to shoot Air Guns , Bow and Arrows , and Slingshots outside even on your own property.


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Charles is spot on, and in this regard, I have a lot of experience, do *not *take this as advice, do your own research and confirm everything. I will post links to my quotes.

1) In the Canadian Criminal Code, a firearm is defined as:

" "firearm" means a *barrelled *weapon from which any shot, bullet or other projectile can be discharged and that is capable of causing serious bodily injury or death to a person, and includes any frame or receiver of such a *barrelled *weapon and anything that can be adapted for use as a firearm;"

- http://laws-lois.justice.gc.ca/eng/acts/C-46/page-1.html

So the Criminal Code does *NOT *cover slingshots in Canada.

2) However, some exceptions have been made and are covered to some degree in a FAQ by the RCMP:

"Following are some weapons and devices that meet the definition of a firearm *but that are deemed not to be firearms for purposes of the Firearms Act and related offences in the Criminal Code.* Some of these items are exempted from the definition only if they were designed exclusively for a specific purpose and are intended to be used exclusively for that purpose by the person who possesses it. However, all of the items listed below are considered to be firearms if used in a criminal or negligent manner.


Antique firearms;
Devices designed exclusively for signalling, for notifying of distress, for firing blank cartridges or for firing stud cartridges, explosive-driven rivets or other industrial projectiles;
Shooting devices designed *exclusively *for slaughtering domestic animals, tranquilizing animals, or discharging projectiles with lines attached to them;
Air guns and other barreled weapons designed to have:
A muzzle velocity of *152.4 *meters per second or less and/or
A muzzle energy of 5.7 joules or less.


- http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/cfp-pcaf/faq/index-eng.htm

I "bolded" things you need to pay attention to. The airgun velocity is a big one. In Canada 500ft per second is a big freakin' deal. Hypothetically if your slingshot was capable of greater velocity then 500ft per second and you used it for the purpose of a criminal activity. There could be a possibility it could be defined as a firearm. They would still have to prove it, but that is besides the point. Let's assume your slingshot shoots less then 500ft per second. They would be very hard pressed to define it as a firearm. That leaves us then with municipal bylaws.

3) Municipal bylaws

Your city will have bylaws for "firearm" or "discharge of firearm". In that bylaw, they will also define what a firearm is for the purpose of that bylaw. For example, your city may deem a "bow, any airgun, etc etc" as a firearm and may include slingshots. If it includes slingshots, you're out of luck.

*Don't take this as advice, do your own research.*

For me, I'm pretty lucky because in my city, there are no regulations on hunting or slingshots within the city! 

Clever Moniker


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Given recent event, we can no doubt thank the Mr J. Sprave for the creation for at least some the ordinances/bylaws etc.

It is such a wonderful disservice he has done to our sport/hobby which has affected such a large number of individuals.

One must wonder if however many he has maybe brought into slingshots, even come close to the total number he has forever stopped ever having the opportunity of ever trying it ?......

Cheers Allan


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

I TOTALLY agree with you Allan.

Cheers.

Emitto.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

The laws against slingshots with wristbrace here in germany are from a time there was not even a joerg sprave,

in the rest of the world i don't know, but it's hard to believe, when they start in germany, with stupid laws we are often the first 

I do not think everything is okay what joerg sprave does, this is only a information !


----------



## ckpj99 (Aug 21, 2013)

Come on. You're really blaming a YouTube channel with less than half a million subscribers for changes in legislation? Can you site one single example of his videos being brought before a city council or other legislative body as evidence to regulate slingshots?

I understand if people don't like him. I think he's funny and inventive. But you've got to kidding me. He's a medium-sized player in what is now still a relatively small universe. YouTube is popular, now doubt, but FPSRussia has over 4 million subscribers, freaking JennaMarbles has close to 11 million. Of the top 100 YouTubers, none have less than 2 million subscribers.

When you're inside a community, you may have an inflated sense of how important the big names in that community are. I'm a photojournalist, which I'd reckon is a community slightly bigger than that of slingshot shooters. There are famous photojournalists that everyone in our community knows, huge names, but outside of our community, they're nobody. And we even get our names in publications all over the world.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

ckpj99 said:


> Come on. You're really blaming a YouTube channel with less than half a million subscribers for changes in legislation? Can you site one single example of his videos being brought before a city council or other legislative body as evidence to regulate slingshots?
> 
> I understand if people don't like him. I think he's funny and inventive. But you've got to kidding me. He's a medium-sized player in what is now still a relatively small universe. YouTube is popular, now doubt, but FPSRussia has over 4 million subscribers, freaking JennaMarbles has close to 11 million. Of the top 100 YouTubers, none have less than 2 million subscribers.
> 
> When you're inside a community, you may have an inflated sense of how important the big names in that community are. I'm a photojournalist, which I'd reckon is a community slightly bigger than that of slingshot shooters. There are famous photojournalists that everyone in our community knows, huge names, but outside of our community, they're nobody. And we even get our names in publications all over the world.


A voice of reason is a refreshing breeze....


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm not aware of any specific slingshot laws in NZ and if there are, I mostly don't care. I do know that slingshots are sold freely all over the place, in gun shops, online services etc.

My airgun experiences involve a visit from police, who explained that airguns are considered firearms in all concerns short of licensing. This will be even more sternly regarded now as a cop was killed on the job by a particularly powerful airgun a few years ago.

From what I've seen and read, most of the laws and bylaws about slingshots were enacted in a catch-all sense is past decades when bad things have happened like certain types of gangs taking up alternative weaponry or bad apples doing reckless things for fun. Slingshot shooting is just that common, so hardly anyone cares if laws get pushed through that inconvenience a tiny number of enthusiasts.

All the more reason to join the NCA or your local equivalent or some archery or hunting organisation who have the numbers to represent the sport against unreasonable legislation.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Metropolicity said:


> I want to find out where slingshots are legal to fire.
> 
> I was looking up if they were legal in my area of Canada and TECHNICALLY, it's illegal to 'discharge a weapon' in the city limits, including parks, which includes bows and slingshots.
> 
> ...


You got it in one. Safety first. In the 80's I had a bow from PSE that drew 80#. Once I shot it through my fence and the next door neighbors fence I stopped shooting it in town. Too much weapon in too small a space.

There is crap that they make laws about they can not enforce. Keep that in mind as well. We are not sheep. It is not the job of our governments to herd us like cattle. If you can build a safe range then build it. If you can't then take a drive and shoot where it is safe.

But the idea that your government is making rules about slingshots? Really?


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Given recent event, we can no doubt thank the Mr J. Sprave for the creation for at least some the ordinances/bylaws etc.
> 
> It is such a wonderful disservice he has done to our sport/hobby which has affected such a large number of individuals.
> 
> ...


My brother, I don't think we can make that assumption. I just don't. Maybe there are some here who would make that leap of faith but I need evidence before I will jump across that chasm.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

All very much accepted criticism.

HOWEVER, we all know it takes but one "nutcase"; to get ball rolling, so to speak.

For the journalistic hordes, and fanatics; to start sprouting off; and get stupid DUMB legislators, to do just about thing.

While the silent majority stay just that, SILENT.

Cheers Allan...... Sorry All My Internet Connection Has Been Down For 2 Days


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> All very much accepted criticism.
> 
> HOWEVER, we all know it takes but one "nutcase"; to get ball rolling, so to speak.
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_bloc


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

here in the UK youtube and the like is taken with a pinch of salt, nah slingshots here are and will still be viewed as harmless fun 

We are safe people,we're safe at least for the next month <_<


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> All very much accepted criticism.
> 
> HOWEVER, we all know it takes but one "nutcase"; to get ball rolling, so to speak.
> 
> ...


This is very true.

It seems that I live in a world ruled by sensitive people. I don't think, if we checked in a nation ruled by spears and machetes that anyone would give one rats arse about what Joerg says about slingshots. They would simply say, "Thanks that is a great idea." It is in the first world where the idiots get to decide that we are not allowed to possess weapons powered by our own hands.

The Atlatl, a weapon which could kill Mammoths. Not idiots down the street, MAMMOTHS. Not illegal anywhere? I mention it because I am trying to point out that an Atlatl can put a five foot dart two feet into any creature on this planet. Anybody can make one. You don't need latex. You don't need leather.

Mind you mate, I know you understand my perspective. I come from the same world you do. I am amazed though by those children who bow to the demands of their societies, rather than standing up to those demands and explaining logically why those rulings are simply foolish.

"You can't say that!", "OMG, if you do, we will be roundly disliked!" Really? Maybe you need to educate rather than apologize. The truth is a slingshot is a weapon, so is a bow, so is an atlatl, so is a rock in a Davidian sling and so is a rock in the hand or a club. Where does the regulation stop? Does it stop when we cry, "I surrender?" I say no! Does it stop when we cry, "This is STUPID?" No. It stops when we find the courage to say to our governments that we will not tolerate them disarming us to protect themselves. That is when it stops lads and not one second earlier.

When do men fly their white flag?

There was a man, named Patrick Henry. He said, "Gentlemen may cry peace! peace! but there is no peace. The next gale that sweeps down from the north will bring to our ears the clash of resounding arms. I know not what course other men may take but as for me, give me liberty or give me death."

Really kiddies, must we give up our slingshots? Really? Slingshots? Oh My God! Must we fear our governments because they don't want us to own slingshots? Must we stand afraid of our governments because we own some latex attached to a stick? Really?

And worse than that, must we encourage members who take issue with some man who plays with slingshots in ways which "SOME" of us disapprove?

Really? Must we? Is Joerg your enemy or is your government?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

psst oldspookasa . . .










or










. . . just sayin


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

After a bit of research for North Carolina, the only thing that I could find is a statement given from a NCWRC person "Slingshots are not a lawful manner of taking wildlife in North Carolina"

I think if you are friendly with the neighbors around you, and let them know what you are doing. Then maybe you would have a better chance of shooting in you own backyard at least...


----------

